# Penn 525 MAG or Daiwa 30SHV?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Any cat guys use BIG conventionals? Im looking for a LONG casting set-up for tailwaters, and I cant decide which of these two reels I should go with. Thanks!


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Check this one out....should be ideal for the situation...

Reel


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

The Saltist is a little big for distance casting. I wish the Daiwa SHVs had the gearbox moved up like the Saltist though.

I like the all-metal construction, but they are not known as distance casting reels.

When I gain a little confidence with conventionals, I will be using the Avet SX for long rang cats:

http://www.avetreels.com/sx_large.html

Ive read that they are just too hard to control (even after magging) for the novice.


----------



## Raines (Jan 28, 2005)

Ever think of a 7000 with upgraded bearings?


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Why do you want a lever drag reel?


----------



## FISHNASTY (Oct 19, 2004)

I've got a penn mag without the level wind on a 12 foot surf rod, it's easy as heck to cast and you can lauch it a mile. It also has the magentic spool control on the side for windy days. Without the level wind if you do happen to have a sinker fly off the backlash comes out in minutes. The big heavy crank is nice too. Last year I reeled in a 23 lber from beyond, and I mean way beyond where others were fishing and it handled it easy. I'd recomend it 100%.
I have no experience with daiwa

FishNasty


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks Fishnasty, that is exactly what I wanted to hear about the Penn. I really like the Avet, but it is just not the easiest reel to use while learning. Maybe when I get more comfortable using a conventional, or when they come out with a factory magged model, I will give them a try. The lever drag really was not a selling point for me, but it would be nice to put the breaks on a cat heading for cover.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Good point about stopping the runners, or atleast slowing them a bit. What pound line do you plan to use? 

Hey nasty, was the 23lber a flatty or channel? Nice no matter which one it was...

I would like to get a couple surf combos for the ohio river and to use in florida....


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Neither...
http://cgi.ebay.com/Daiwa-Grand-Wav...ryZ36163QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/DAIWA-GW-Z40HW-...ryZ36163QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Scott


----------



## FISHNASTY (Oct 19, 2004)

23lb channel on cutbait, it is a real nice reel, I like penns, got my tourney winning flat on a big ole penn (not the 525). If you can already cast a baitcaster good you'll have no problem. 
Nasty


----------

